# There must be someone else here from MA



## DMSHEPARD (Aug 19, 2006)

I saw there was no activity in here so here's at least one from MA. Although I'm sure Tom Riley would be more than happy if there was no gun activity in MA!


----------



## jgbennett6 (Aug 22, 2006)

hey I'm new here and i live in Canton.i jsut got my LTC and am actually in the market looking for a nice hunting hand gun.!!.....


----------



## DMSHEPARD (Aug 19, 2006)

An LTC in Canton? Is it an ALP? I thought that was about as rare as hens teeth.

It looks like your in the market for a Ruger SBH Hunter or SRH Hunter! Maybe even in .480 for all those large and dangerous animals we have here in MA! Oh wait, TK isn't listed in the abstracts, yet.


----------



## jgbennett6 (Aug 22, 2006)

well i'm good friends of the Leutenant, Its a class B LTC I'm honestly just looking for a revolver to hunt bear and other such animals. Mostly for hunting in other states, but to own it i need the MA LTC. I'm actually looking for a used .45 LC


----------



## DMSHEPARD (Aug 19, 2006)

Sounds like you need a Blackhawk, I see them used, and quite reasonable around here from time to time. (And no, I don't get a kickback from Ruger, just a Ruger nut )


----------



## jgbennett6 (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah i was looking at a blackhawk,.... also looking at the sequaro... in either 45 lc or maybe even a 41 mag


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

You all are not alone anymore..I have arrived..
Will spend some time here now and again..Spend most of my time on the S&W forum and Brian's also..Also about several others when time allowed..


----------



## Azkid53 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Here is some news ...........*

:smt006 I am not From Mass. (Anymore) but I was raised in Swampscott and moved out west 27 Years ago to Arizona, I enjoyed my youth there BUT I would not move back.

Sorry

:smt022


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Azkid53 said:


> :smt006 I am not From Mass. (Anymore) but I was raised in Swampscott and moved out west 27 Years ago to Arizona, I enjoyed my youth there BUT I would not move back.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> :smt022


I'm with you there. I grew up in Amherst, moved to Westfield, then to Easthampton. Finally escaped 4 years ago to Florida and now have landed in NC. I get dragged back to the PRM once a year for my wife's family reunion. That's as close as I get to ever moving back there.


----------



## Moe M. (Nov 11, 2006)

Todd said:


> I'm with you there. I grew up in Amherst, moved to Westfield, then to Easthampton. Finally escaped 4 years ago to Florida and now have landed in NC. I get dragged back to the PRM once a year for my wife's family reunion. That's as close as I get to ever moving back there.


 Boy, you guys are brutal, what's wrong with MA., everybody is bailing, we have a new governor now that most folks here think is the warm and fuzzy type and will make everything right again.
Well of course your not going to buy any new Kimbers soon but what the heck you can run down to the local gun shop and pickup an AR before they get put on the list, oh, class B, well skip that, tell me why it was again that you left Florida and moved to NC, any good gun clubs in your area, just curious you know.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

> tell me why it was again that you left Florida and moved to NC, any good gun clubs in your area, just curious you know.


We left MA because we were sick of freezing our butts off each winter and tired of how high the cost of living, mainly property, is. We were married for 4 years, made OK money, and most decent houses were still out of our price range. Unless we wanted to be "house poor" and spend all our income on a mortgage. So we left for FL.

We left FL mainly because of my son. He has Autism and we didn't really like the programs that the public schools were going to be offering him when he started. So we researched areas and found NC to have some good school programs and we moved. It also didn't hurt that we rode the real estate bubble and made a good profit on our house.

Gun laws played no decision to move, but I have to say it's nice to be in the South and able to buy whatever gun I want and not have to worry if the capacity is too high or it's on "the list". Also getting a CCW here is pretty easy. There's a decent indoor range not too far from here, but nothing great that I've found. Although I haven't really looked too hard.


----------



## starshooter231 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Once from MA*

I'm originally from Westfield. Left that place and now live in a shall issue state. You gotta love being able to carry all the time here


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Well it has been a strange winter so far,warm sorta,but things are going to get worse with the new gov. and AG I believe..Not being a doom sayer but all things point to more laws and restrictions..
They can't enforce the laws on the books now so what good will new ones do but make more hardship to the legal gun owners..
Sorry about the rant but am stuck here and don't like it at all..Why ?? Well we won't get into that at this time..


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bompa said:


> Sorry about the rant but am stuck here and don't like it at all..Why ?? Well we won't get into that at this time..


I had to make an unscheduled trip to Western MA a week before Christmas. My father-in-law had a minor stroke (he's fine) but my wife wanted to go see him. She flew up and I drove up with my son since we had plans to go to VA for Christmas. It sucked because I was planning on carrying in VA since they have reciprocity with NC, but since the trip was detoured to the PRM before we headed back down to VA, the guns had to go in the safe for over a week. Talk about feeling naked!

My advice is ... run away! Get out while you can and before you lose the will to live! :mrgreen:


----------



## taken (Jan 5, 2007)

Another new guy here from western MA. Holyoke-Southampton boarder to be exact. I've been out the game for about 6 years and just started buying again. It was strange to walk into AAA Guns in westside and see the limited selection as compared to that last time I shopped there. Still more guns than anywhere else, but all from a select few brands. Not for nothing, but the new gov doesn't give me either a warm or fuzzy feeling. He is known in the circles I run in as "The Devaluator" refering to the effect his politics have on property value and the "Mass" exodus we are having in our great state. Damn, I wish I never sold my Kimber Gold Match...


----------



## TedMac (Apr 25, 2007)

Just moved here(attleboro) last month from Maine. I'm Looking to take the safety course and get my FID so i can at least get my 12ga (looking to get a hand gun at some point) down here, any tips/recommended places to take the class would be greatly appreciated! 


And nice to "meet" all of you


----------



## M*ACP (May 22, 2007)

Hey guys, i'm one from S.E. Mass. Anyone going to compete in the IDPA Ma. state shoot this June?


----------



## Masshole (Jul 24, 2007)

*Walther P99 Compact Vs. Smith & Wesson M&P Compact*

I'm about to enter the market for a Compact .40 or 9mm to conceal and carry in the state of MA. The MA Attorney General's Office has recently (MAY 07) allowed Walther P99 Compacts and Smith & Wesson M&P Compact to be sold in the state of MA. I was wondering what any of you would prefer between the two or any other compact pistols.


----------



## edmorseiii (Oct 23, 2007)

*Attleboro here*

I am from Attleboro, but live in SD CA for now, Navy. I actually just applied for my class A and will pick it up next time I am home. I see alot of people talk down on Mass, but it is not as bad as CA, trust me.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mass hole. No answer for you but a question. Obviusly there have been some changes in MA in the 10 + years since i moved over the border. Didnt know specififc guns now needed to be approved for sale in MA. Where can I find this info? I grew uo in western ma (no not springfield, I said wester lol) and now live just across the border in NY.
Thanks


----------



## gixxerw1 (Feb 27, 2008)

From mass also, not so bad here try RI for an experience getting a pistol permit.
I lived there RI for the last 4 years just moved back to mass had my pistol permit back in 3 weeks.


----------



## dimsum414 (Apr 9, 2008)

don't know if this thread is still goin, but i'm from hopkinton, ma, and i just got my class a ltc a couple weeks ago. just picked up a sig p220 last week. looking for a local range/club that does a lot of idpa, i know there's on in worcester, but i was hoping to find one a little closer...any suggestions?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Didnt know specififc guns now needed to be approved for sale in MA. Where can I find this info?
> Thanks


http://www.mass.gov/Eeops/docs/chsb/firearms/Approved_Firearms_Roster_ 03_2008.pdf

Man I hate that state! I am so glad I don't have to live there any more. I was finally gonna bite the bullet, shell out my $100 PER YEAR, jump through all the hoops, and apply for the out of state CCW permit so I could carry on my annual trip up to liberal la-la land for the wife's family reunion. But now they've made the change that not only do you have to have taken a safety course, but it has to be taught by a Massachusetts Certified instructor. Give me a break! What instructor outside of New England or New York is going to bother getting Mass. certified? Looks like they're succeeding in the "If we can't ban guns outright, we'll just make possessing them damn near impossible" game. :smt076:smt076


----------



## KenK (Apr 12, 2009)

*From The Berkshires!!!!*

Well I am way out here in the Berkshires!!
Most people I run into think Springfield is the end of Mass. but there is more out here.
I got mad at the $100 renewal back in 2005 or so. I let my LTC laps.
Now I decided I should get it back & protect my rights!! Well I had to take the Basic Pistol Safety Class.
I wasn't happy about taking the class, but I did and was not sorry.
http://www.nrapistolinstructor.com/Basic_Pistol.html
I got to meet some great people, found a firearms dealer I did not know was within 10 miles of me. I was able to shoot a variaty of pistols as well.
I then rejoined the NRA and started looking at these forums.
There is a lot of stuff out there. I will keep watching this one for more Mass members.

KenK~!~


----------



## smoochie (May 16, 2009)

I'm sure that most legal handgun owners are here in Mass. (rolleyes)

We can't buy a weapon, we can't buy ammo...

One if by land, two if by sea...

TADA! I'm outta' here.

Maine awaits.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey, people from Mass. Out of the thousands of members here their has to be more people from MA. :smt082


----------



## EZ1 (Feb 21, 2009)

OK you've got another MA person here.


----------



## ArmyGuy2358 (Jan 23, 2010)

I can hear the crickets and see all the dust in this room....not much activity lately, anyways Im new to the site, just browsed over all the prior posts...Im from Hopkinton, MA...anyone else from the area? I have my LTC A and just recently bought a Walther P99AS (.40S&W)...just thought Id introduce myself to all the other people in here who...arent here..haha


----------



## dumbmick (Jan 24, 2010)

*Hey*

I'm on the North Shore. Just got my LTC Class A.


----------



## ArmyGuy2358 (Jan 23, 2010)

dumbmick said:


> I'm on the North Shore. Just got my LTC Class A.


no kiddin, Im down in Hopkinton now, but I grew up in Ipswich...spent my first 18 years there until I left for the Army...where on the North Shore are ya?....town easy to get your class A?


----------



## dumbmick (Jan 24, 2010)

First off, thank you for your service. The LTC A was simple. I'm up in Groveland.


----------



## ArmyGuy2358 (Jan 23, 2010)

ah yes, Groveland, I went to school at Whittier Voc-Tech, used to drive through Groveland everyday going to school, and it seemed like the cops always pulled me over..haha!..Used to have a heavy foot back then...now..well I still do but I dont use it!!


----------



## gilly6993 (Jul 13, 2010)

New to gun ownership and reside in Longmeadow, MA.....Springfield area....


----------



## RKBA (Jul 23, 2010)

*I just found this forum.*

Hi, I'm from Mass too. I didn't know HandgunForum even existed until I stumbled upon it this evening. I like the way it is set up and organized. There seem to be a lot of interesting posts that I am looking forward to reading. I'm in Plainville. I have some Walthers which I like because they all fit my hand really well. I like Glocks too but I have trouble gripping them so I sold my Model 22 (.40) because I skinned my thumb knuckle every time I shot it. And of course some S&W revolvers.

I am a safety instructor and have helped many people get their permits. The more I teach, the more I realize I don't know, but that's good. We're all in a growing process to make ourselves better shooters and better people.

I'm going to see if I can get some more Mass. people to check this out and join.


----------



## raphymartinez (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm from MA too.... Athol,MA


----------



## joshn569 (Jan 28, 2011)

Im from western MA, springfield area. Im in the process of getting my LTC.


----------



## effacient (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope that we can see each other in MA. I want to go in that place.


----------



## Pistol_N00b11 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey all! Central Mass here. No LTC yet, but hopefully gonna be getting a Class A in the next few weeks!


----------



## GovtMule (Mar 27, 2012)

Methuen here. Still in the 6-8 week wait to pick up LTC!!! Thinking of getting a Ruger SR40.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

I successfully escaped from MA a bit more than a year ago.

Left partly for the weather, I actually like snow, but I hate the wet icy shyt or the multiple of damn cold rain instead of the snow everyone freaked out of for the last week, so I can't buy toilet paper or milk if I need to buy it for something other than hording. Atleast in SD we get snow, we know how to drive properly, and no one goes into apocalyptic survival mode. If it bothers you that much, get a snow blower and some ice melt.

The politicians there have always disgusted me. How do a bunch of private school educated liberal layers know what the people of the state need and want?

Even the towns were a pain. I someone wants to put up a shed, garage, or fence, they have to go to town hall and get a bunch of paperwork. Here if you want to put up a fence, go to where ever you buy lumber for the posts etc, and start digging some holes. Biggest dilemma is the decision of whether or not you need to pick up a case of beer for your weekend project.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

sr40 is a nice gun and nice trigger, i have sr9c and love it! BROCKTON


----------



## GovtMule (Mar 27, 2012)

I was "kicking the tires" on a few pistols at North Shore Firearms and Four Seasons. My bro-in-law has a pretty good size arsenal, so Ive tried a few other 40's.....Glock, M&P, & Sig. The SR was comfortable, but I still want to shoot before I buy.


----------



## NewinSD (Mar 22, 2012)

1jimmy said:


> sr40 is a nice gun and nice trigger, i have sr9c and love it! BROCKTON


Living there you definitely need something for self-defense. Every time I have had to go through there I'm guaranteed to see either a liquor store or gas station tied of with police tape; someone standing around somewhere clearly dealing drugs; or a car on blocks or punched out window. Have to be careful there. :numbchuck:


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

How 'bout north of you, does that count? I'm up in St. Johnsbury, VT


----------



## IMHOTEP (Sep 18, 2018)

North Worcester Ma- I have my Class A LTC


----------

